

Building Secure Web Applications in PHP - resonantcore
https://resonantcore.net/blog/2015/02/building-secure-web-applications-in-php

======
sarciszewski
Takeaways:

    
    
        1. Educate your developers.
        2. Use (or create) plumbing that makes it easier to be safe.
        3. Application logic can still screw you.

~~~
sarciszewski
'veri7as: your comment is invisible because you used Tor. That's probably also
why you were served a captcha.

